# Law of Unintended Consequences



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i hate his face.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Me too but it's hard to argue against the fact that he probably has done more for firearm sales than anyone in recent history.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

About 12 months ago I paid $950 for my DPMS AR15. I got a call from a friend of mine in Shreveport asking me if $1400 was a good price for the exact same rifle. I told him if he was lucky enough to find someone that still had one for sale he was lucky.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

We went months with an ammo shortage in Houma, La


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

As soon as he won the primary I started buying ammo.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i think thats what everybody did including myself i bought some guns too..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yep........................


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I lost all of my guns in a tragic accident


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I had them all in my fishing boat when a rogue wave flipped my boat over, yea yea, that's it. A rogue wave......


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

10-4; I think mine fell out of the back of the truck during a move I looked and looked and never found them....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Yep, he's lucky to find any AR's right now...

I paid $1200 for my S&W M&P 15t about 8 months ago....now it will cost you around $1800 for the same. I have another $600-800 in mine with light, laser, and other goodies... Well, I did...........................Until I gave all my guns away to that bearded guy standing on the street corner....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i hate his face!


----------

